
(mini)Brains in space – Live at 6:01 pm EDT – CRS-18 mission - KingFelix
https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2019-07-08-2019-a-space-organoid.aspx
======
KingFelix
The flight has been delayed a few times, and is scheduled for today!

If you have any questions ask away!

